# Say Hello to Daisy!



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Say hello to our new puppy, we've just chosen her and get her at the end of July! It's soooooooooooooooo exciting.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww bless  She an ESS or cocker? Or neither


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous pupster! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have you chosen the name yet? Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful pup Laura...pop us over a photo when you get her and will get a little gift in the post for you..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm jealous! SO sweet and innocent little angel coming your way. That's so exciting, congratulations!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Aww bless  She an ESS or cocker? Or neither


Thank you. She's an ESS.



Matrix/Logan said:


> Gorgeous pupster! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have you chosen the name yet? Keep the photos coming!


Yes she's called Daisy and she really is gorgeous thank you



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Beautiful pup Laura...pop us over a photo when you get her and will get a little gift in the post for you..


Hi Ash she is beautiful, we get her later this month, I'll have so many pics of her be difficult to chose. Thank you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cute puppy alert.
Daisy is adorable


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Cute puppy alert.
> Daisy is adorable


Thanks Fleur, she's really cute and cannot wait till we bring her home!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

shes adorable we have a 5 month old ess and best thing we ever did we have so much fun


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww!! She's definately adorable  We want an ESS  Not sure atm, am on waiting list for another Cavvie


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

She's beautiful, bet you can't wait to get her home


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

big_bear said:


> shes adorable we have a 5 month old ess and best thing we ever did we have so much fun


Thanks Big Bear, we have 2 7yo wss and they haven't slowed down yet!



kaisa624 said:


> Aww!! She's definately adorable  We want an ESS  Not sure atm, am on waiting list for another Cavvie


Can't you have both????? Thank you.



ndowell said:


> She's beautiful, bet you can't wait to get her home


She's so cute isn't she, thank you, only 2 weeks till we bring her home!


----------



## pjlucy (Jul 18, 2010)

she is very sweet, she looks just like my Angel when she was a pup, now Angel is 62 days pregnant and I will soon have little pups again, with the added bonus of keeping one myself.


----------



## KoryLGriffin (Jul 16, 2010)

waggytailsstore said:


> Say hello to our new puppy, we've just chosen her and get her at the end of July! It's soooooooooooooooo exciting.


What an absolute cutie. Thanks for the share. I can't wait until we choose a dog.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pjlucy said:


> she is very sweet, she looks just like my Angel when she was a pup, now Angel is 62 days pregnant and I will soon have little pups again, with the added bonus of keeping one myself.


Good Luck to you both, hope Angel get's on ok. Keeping everything crossed for you. can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Jesi (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe who can resist puppy pictures


----------

